
Tell HN: Check out my little app - jmonegro
http://chatifier.heroku.com/
======
oscardelben
<a href="javascript:alert('vulnerability found')">click here</a>

This is working, but I suppose it shouldn't

------
oscardelben
It was hard for me to notice the open chat button.

~~~
mikeyur
Same - and it only seems to work on certain sites. I can't get it to open up
on HN.

~~~
oscardelben
It appears to run only in websites with jquery

~~~
jmonegro
The bookmarklet loads jQuery, so the websites don't need to have it on.

------
bensummers
I'm afraid I didn't read the front page carefully enough, then got very
confused after creating a chat room and clicking the Chatify button.

Eventually I noticed the bar at the bottom of the screen, expanded it and saw
the chat, but it was only after returning to the home page and reading the
description again that I realised why it was working the way it did.

Works nicely with a lovely clean look.

~~~
dbz
I agree in the aspect that the creator should create an arrow or something
after clicking "Chatify" button which points down to the chat and says
something like "Pull Up".

Also it would be nice for instead of "Guest182" I could see "You" by default.
(I understand I _could_ edit it; however, I'm guessing everyone would then see
'You'.) Also maybe an option to view time/date stamps- and not to view them.
Possibly a feature to print chats? Also when you open it you don't have to
click in the chat box before typing. (You could just start typing and then hit
enter.)

Also you may want to consider a membership service to keep chatrooms longer
than a week even if people don't use them. Just a thought.

Well that's my two cents as of now. However, for the review: The App seems
nice. Elegant in design, but doesn't seem to work. So overall- it'd be nice in
my opinion- if it worked.

~~~
jmonegro
I will definitely take those into consideration. I'll adding message
explaining how to use the chat window. I'll also extend the duration of the
chatroom to a month.

~~~
dbz
You should also keep the deletion after a week if it isn't used in the first
week. (That way if people make a bunch they don't steal resources from you.)

------
Kilimanjaro
Good idea, but it would be better if we could just create chatrooms on they
fly for every conceivable web page we visit.

Say I am on google.com and I click on the chat bookmarklet (or jetpack, or
extension), it should be able to create a public chat for that url (or any)
and start chatting right away.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
If drop.io has an API you could try this:

\- shorten any url with goo.gl and get only the uri.path

\- create the chatroom in your bookmarklet as:

    
    
      http://drop.io/chat_{shorten}/remote_chat_bar.js
    

\- profit?

------
Kilimanjaro
Bookmarklet explained:

    
    
      if not jquery: load jquery
      body prepend(drop_io_script_tag)

------
scorpion032
I like it. Its a good idea.

I like to know about the technical details of it as well.

~~~
jmonegro
It's using standard XMPP, but, really, I just built a wrapper around drop.io's
real-time API.

~~~
jrnkntl
I find this more interesting than the idea itself :)

So everytime someone 'creates' a chatroom it actually creates a drop.io and
uses the chatroom associated with that drop.io?

FYI: I have asked the above to jmonegro in the chat: "yes, it's built around
their streaming api. but the drops are password protected by a hashed
function, so they aren't publicly available"

------
niyazpk
HN chat room: <http://chatifier.heroku.com/hackernews>

I think there should be an option to chat without installing the bookmarklet.

~~~
MrMatt
Just click on the bookmarklet.

------
sucuri2
Very good idea and app, but I keep getting internal server error every other
click.

You might want to check your server settings and logs for 503's...

~~~
jmonegro
That usually means that the room does not exist. I haven't quite worked on the
error pages.

------
jmonegro
By the way, what I built was a simple wrapper for the chat and real-time
services offered by drop.io

------
Raphael
Add padding to the bottom of the page so that it is not obscured by the
floating chat portion.

------
uggedal
Reminds me of _why's hoodwink.d.

------
jmonegro
I fixed many bugs - it should work on HN and most other sites as well.

------
oscardelben
I think that it only works in websites with jquery?

~~~
jmonegro
The bookmarklet loads jQuery from Google.

~~~
ErrantX
I get this behavior too (tested on about 20 varied sites)

------
niyazpk
Is there some way to password protect chat rooms?

------
jroes
Bookmarklet doesn't work for me in Chrome.

~~~
jmonegro
I _built_ it on chrome. You might be using an old version, I pushed a new
version that should fix many of the bugs.

~~~
jroes
Oh, drop.io is blocked by my work ISP. Sorry for the false report.

